
Does Advertising Ruin Everything? - tribe
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2016/10/tim-wu/504623/?single_page=true
======
chinese_dan
It does in a sense because anyone operating a website with advertisers will
now have to cater to the opinions of the advertiser, or they will lose their
ability to operate.

On the other hand, I don't think that very many people would want to pay to
visit every one of their favorite websites.

